# Nurse - 12 yrs Experience - Jobs UAE



## chelseababe (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi guys

I wonder can anyone give me some advice?

I am finishing an MBA in a few months and wish to move to the UAE, once finished. I am a midwife and a nurse and hope to get a senior management position.

Can anyone give me an idea of salary, cost of living and general financials?

I am working in the UK at present and wonder if anyone has any advice to assist me and my husband (no children) on the move?

Many Thanks xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How many years nursing experience do you have? Overall, the nursing field pays not so well because that is a job that many people from the asian subcontinent fill and are willing to accept lower wages. If y ou have management experience, then you may get a more realistic amount for a westerner to live on in the uae. Nurses tend to receive 3000 to 9000 depending on what nationality they are. You are on the high end of that. If you get a management position, would be in the 10 to 12k range. You have to make 10k to sponsor your husband I do believe. What does your husband do? 

Go and read the sticky in the dubai thread that says read before posting. It isnt abu dhabi but alot of the things do apply. Look on dubizzle for cost of housing. Abu Dhabi is expensive for accmoodations.


----------

